# Switched to Ritchey - love it



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

In the past I've used mostly FSA and 3T. Just moved over to using Ritchey WCS carbon stem, bar and post. After about 1k miles on it I absolutely love the parts, both weight and performance. I am pretty big, 6'4, 180lbs and the stuff is stiff and solid and does not creak. The real test will be my riding in CZ and Austria in May for 3 weeks with a dutch mad man. 

Anyway, tx for the good parts Ritchey.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the praise, we love hearing things like this. Have fun in Austria. I'm totally jealous.


----------

